
How a Group of Heretical Thinkers Chipped Away at the Idea of ‘Us’ and ‘Them’ - hhs
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/30/books/review-gods-of-upper-air-charles-king.html
======
deogeo
> He started to put the word “race” in scare quotes, calling it a “dangerous
> fiction. [..] Boas and his circle confronted a bigotry that was
> scientifically endorsed at the time, and they dismantled it by showing it
> wasn’t scientific at all; today’s nativists and racists generally don’t even
> pretend to a scientific respectability”

Apply principal component analysis to human DNA, and race pops out [1,2,3]. It
seems odd the article wouldn't mention this well-known fact.

[1]
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Principal_compon...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Principal_component_analysis_of_human_genetic_diversity)

[2] [https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Individual-
level_hum...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Individual-
level_human_population_structure2.png)

[3]
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:3D_PCA_plot_of_Xavan...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:3D_PCA_plot_of_Xavante.png)

